# Life Style Club > Desi Recipes >  Bulgur / Burghul & Tahini Salad

## MuseQueen

*Bulgur / Burghul & Tahini Salad*

150g bulgur / burghul (cracked wheat)
Olive oil
1 large red onion, quartered and sliced finely
100 g baby spinach, stemmed and roughly chopped
50 gm pine nuts, toasted
10 cherry tomatoes halved
1 tablespoon tahini (sesame seed paste)
2 tablespoons water
Juice of 1 lemon
3 tablespoons plain yogurt

Rinse the bulgur well in running water, then cook in boiling water for about 10 minutes or until it is tender. Drain and set aside.

Heat a little olive oil in a pan, then add the onion and cook over low-medium heat, stirring, for about 10 minutes until the onions have softened and sweetened. Add the burgul, spinach, pine nuts and cherry tomatoes, and cook for a couple of minutes until everything is warmed through.

In a small bowl, combine the tahini, water, lemon juice and yogurt. Mix well, adding more water if it needs to be thinned. Pour this dressing over the burgul mixture and combine well. Taste, and add more tahini or lemon juice as required. Serve warm.

----------


## Endurer

Thanks for the recipe MQ  :Smile:

----------


## MuseQueen

You are welcome Endurer

----------


## sanacook

Thank you for posting this recipe

----------

